# Another bites the dust



## John A Silkstone (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8R_DmGP4PE&feature=share


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Jun 24, 2011)

*My old post, Schloss Kaserne in Butzbach, Germany was completely disassembled after the shutdown due to the reunification of East and West Germany.*


----------

